# Gu10 50w Halogen Hanging Fixtures



## Rogue5861 (May 2, 2013)

Im trying to find some ceiling hung fittings for gu10 50w lights, is their such a thing and where would i locate it.

***Not sure if this is the appropriate section for this question, please move if it isnt.***


Rick


----------



## andynic07 (May 2, 2013)

What do you mean by ceiling hung?


----------



## Shotta (May 2, 2013)

bunnings or ebay is probably your best bet i got mine from bunnings roughly 9$ i think it was it was a ceiling one downlight i think they are called.


----------



## Rogue5861 (May 2, 2013)

I want it hanging, so i can adjust the heigh of it like a hanging es ceramic fitting but gu10. Not a fan of adaptors but i may have to go that way.

I got some gu10 ceramic fittings but then dont have a bit too hang them from, dont like modifying anything to do with electrics. I will get it all wired by a sparky mate.


Rick


----------



## Skeptic (May 2, 2013)

You can get them, my neighbours have them hanging over their kitchen bench. Not sure where to get them though. A lighting specialist store would be your best bet.


----------



## Rogue5861 (May 2, 2013)

Yep, i thought ya could get em but a search on the net didnt come up with any results.


Rick


----------



## andynic07 (May 2, 2013)

They are called GU 10 pendant I think.


----------



## Amazing Amazon (May 2, 2013)

Like this?
Exo Terra Porcelain Halogen Reflector - Aquarium and reptile online shop in Melbourne. Specialise in Baby Turtles, Lizards, Frogs and Pythons also for sale!


----------



## Skitzmixer (May 2, 2013)

just curious, what sort of temps do you get from the GU10's as appose to the standard 70w ES globes?


----------



## andynic07 (May 2, 2013)

Skitzmixer said:


> just curious, what sort of temps do you get from the GU10's as appose to the standard 70w ES globes?


It depends on the wattage.


----------



## andynic07 (May 2, 2013)

I have a 35 watt halogen that is 15cm away from my basking spot and the surface temperature is 42 degrees.


----------



## Snowman (May 2, 2013)

Rogue5861 said:


> I want it hanging, so i can adjust the heigh of it like a hanging es ceramic fitting but gu10. Not a fan of adaptors but i may have to go that way.
> 
> I got some gu10 ceramic fittings but then dont have a bit too hang them from, dont like modifying anything to do with electrics. I will get it all wired by a sparky mate.
> 
> ...



What are you using it for? Make sure nothing can pee on it  gu10 are 240V AC... 
I only keep snakes, so would never use a hanging heat source or wall mounted heat source that is 240V and suseptible to water or fluids.


----------



## Skitzmixer (May 2, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> I have a 35 watt halogen that is 15cm away from my basking spot and the surface temperature is 42 degrees.



wow that's intense! I'm looking at changing all my 70w globes over to the GU10 style fittings.. eventually..


----------



## andynic07 (May 2, 2013)

Skitzmixer said:


> wow that's intense! I'm looking at changing all my 70w globes over to the GU10 style fittings.. eventually..


Mine is not a GU 10 fitting though, I use GU5.3 or MR16, they are the low voltage equivalent and this is for my bearded dragon. My snakes at this point in time use normal ES type spot lights and they are either 40 watts or 60 watts depending on how far away the hot spot is.


----------



## Rogue5861 (May 2, 2013)

For some ridge tailed monitors, so i need high temps. Used them for a beardie, at about 200-250mm it gave a spot of 43c. Needing a spot of 60-75c, i will be using 2 so to spread out the basking area (will be for a stack).


Rick


----------



## Skitzmixer (May 2, 2013)

Rogue5861 said:


> For some ridge tailed monitors, so i need high temps. Used them for a beardie, at about 200-250mm it gave a spot of 43c. Needing a spot of 60-75c, i will be using 2 so to spread out the basking area (will be for a stack).
> Rick



Is that using the MR16 or GU10?


----------



## Skitzmixer (May 2, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> Mine is not a GU 10 fitting though, I use GU5.3 or MR16, they are the low voltage equivalent and this is for my bearded dragon. My snakes at this point in time use normal ES type spot lights and they are either 40 watts or 60 watts depending on how far away the hot spot is.



Ahh right, I have the MR16 in my 3 bay enclosure. How did you go about mounting them? I made my own little housing, hole saw through 3 bits of pine, glued it all together then screwed the box into the roof of the enclosure and mounted the MR16 down light fixture in there.. Worked out really well but the heat from the globe is really intense, the pine box heats up a lot.


----------



## Rogue5861 (May 2, 2013)

Skitzmixer said:


> Is that using the MR16 or GU10?



GU10. They are a great light, dimmable with a normal inline as their is no transformer. I was going to mount them on side wall but i reckon if i hang them off the ceiling and i want to remove them im not gonna have screw holes visible.


Rick


----------



## phatty (May 2, 2013)

mr16 is the 12v version of the gu10 which is 240v


----------



## Rogue5861 (May 2, 2013)

Snowman said:


> What are you using it for? Make sure nothing can pee on it  gu10 are 240V AC...
> I only keep snakes, so would never use a hanging heat source or wall mounted heat source that is 240V and suseptible to water or fluids.



Hoping the ridgies dont pee on the lights lol, i plan on using a smooth conduit from ceiling to the light so they shouldnt be able to hang off them at all (heres hoping).


Rick


----------



## Rogue5861 (May 2, 2013)

Amazing Amazon said:


> Like this?
> Exo Terra Porcelain Halogen Reflector - Aquarium and reptile online shop in Melbourne. Specialise in Baby Turtles, Lizards, Frogs and Pythons also for sale!



Only problem is their only rated too 35w.

Rick


----------



## andynic07 (May 2, 2013)

Rogue5861 said:


> GU10. They are a great light, dimmable with a normal inline as their is no transformer. I was going to mount them on side wall but i reckon if i hang them off the ceiling and i want to remove them im not gonna have screw holes visible.
> 
> 
> Rick


A lot of the 12v ones are dimmable as well


----------



## Amazing Amazon (May 2, 2013)

Rogue5861 said:


> Only problem is their only rated too 35w.
> 
> Rick


They are rated to 50w
Exo Terra : Halogen Glow Light / Porcelain Clamp Lamp + Glow Reflector


----------



## Rogue5861 (May 2, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> A lot of the 12v ones are dimmable as well



Dimmable with a different controller as was as i was aware, cant dim 240v to a 12v transformer. Im no expert tho but i thought they were more expensive then a normal dimmer.


Rick


----------



## Rogue5861 (May 2, 2013)

Amazing Amazon said:


> They are rated to 50w
> Exo Terra : Halogen Glow Light / Porcelain Clamp Lamp + Glow Reflector



Your website is reading- 
"* Note: This fixture is only suitable for our 35w Exo Terra Halogen globes only." If they do indeed suit 50w as exoterra say im interested, exactly what im after.

Can ya do a better price on 4 posted to 5043?


Rick


----------



## andynic07 (May 2, 2013)

Rogue5861 said:


> Dimmable with a different controller as was as i was aware, cant dim 240v to a 12v transformer. Im no expert tho but i thought they were more expensive then a normal dimmer.
> 
> 
> Rick


If you have a dimmable transformer and a dimmer suited it will work but I am not sure on the prices. I know if you were to use a magnetic transformer instead of an electronic transformer and an older "rheostat" type dimmer instead of the electronic dimmer it will work no problems.


----------



## Bushfire (May 2, 2013)

Be very careful about burns, as monitors grow the beam of halogens can be too narrow and cause burns. If the monitor can't be completely under the beam it's time to use a wider faced light.


----------



## Rogue5861 (May 2, 2013)

Bushfire said:


> Be very careful about burns, as monitors grow the beam of halogens can be too narrow and cause burns. If the monitor can't be completely under the beam it's time to use a wider faced light.



This is why i was wanting to go 2 lamps in reflectors (those exoterra ones are perfect) and the ability to raise or lower the lamps, if these lamps dont end up being suitable once they grow i will use them for other species.

Im probably going to also run a 150w par38 or MVB for a basking spot up on their rock wall, giving as many options as i can. 


Rick


----------



## Rogue5861 (May 2, 2013)

Is there a 100w r7 (linear halogen) hanging fixture that anyone knows of, these may be a better lamp is its more of a flood then a spot like gu10 lamps.


Rick


----------



## andynic07 (May 2, 2013)

Rogue5861 said:


> Is there a 100w r7 (linear halogen) hanging fixture that anyone knows of, these may be a better lamp is its more of a flood then a spot like gu10 lamps.
> 
> 
> Rick


I believe there is. Can I ask why you want the halogen to be dimmed? I am assuming for temperature control but I find that I just run my halogen on a timer and find that it will not heat up a large area so if the hotspot gets a little hotter than my dragon needs he will move in and out of the area as he would in the wild.


----------



## Rogue5861 (May 2, 2013)

With a 16c room i will be fine with it on flat out, but if summer comes around and the room hits 30c like it did summer just past i will likely have an enclosure up around 40+ with 2 lights over 100w, planning on a mvb or another 100/150w light on background. House has evaporative cooling but it is hopeless with consective days over 35c.


Rick


----------



## Amazing Amazon (May 3, 2013)

Rogue5861 said:


> Your website is reading-
> "* Note: This fixture is only suitable for our 35w Exo Terra Halogen globes only." If they do indeed suit 50w as exoterra say im interested, exactly what im after.
> 
> Can ya do a better price on 4 posted to 5043?
> ...


Exo Terra only do a 35w (in Australia) that suits but it will definately take other 50w globes. Have sent PM with price


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (May 3, 2013)

You can buy them from bunnings in the lighting aisle. You could also just buy a converter off eBay.


----------



## Rogue5861 (May 3, 2013)

Picked up 2 150w halogens from bunnings today (flex flood, white $12). Going to modify a mount up for the one over the stack.

Couldnt find anything remotely like i wanted there, but theses should give off ample heat and globes are cheap.


Rick


----------



## Rogue5861 (May 4, 2013)

Tested lamp on background and its giving some good heat 











Rick


----------



## andynic07 (May 4, 2013)

Looks good mate.


----------

